# New Website finally ready - lots of HDR and textures (Puts on fire proof gear :-)



## achtungbarry (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello all,

I've been working on setting up my website for a while now and finally have it close to what I want. I moved everything over to Zenfolio because I liked the simplicity of their layouts and ease of use. I've also created a blog with tutorials and more. I created the blog with blogger and tried my best to integrate it with the main site using the exact same colours, layout and menu bar. I've also registered a new domain to give a more professional feel and have already made a few sales so I am pleased with that of course.

I'd love to hear your opinion on the site. How do you find the colours, layout and usability etc?

Barry O Carroll Photography

I enjoy all types of photography but I particularly  love photography that is a little surreal. As a result, much of my own  work has a surreal look. I tend to use a lot of HDR and textures in my  workflow to achieve a slightly unusual look to my shots. I know that this is certainly not to everybody's taste but I like it and I like the fact that my photography does not look like other people's (often excellent) work. I like the fact that people seem to recognise my photos as being my work. If some of the more purist photographers out there don't like it, so be it. We all have our tastes.

Anyway, as I said I would appreciate your feedback.

Cheers from Ireland.

Barry


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 10, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## MrThrossell (Jun 18, 2010)

I was just perusing your web site and I have to say I am very impressed.  I was especially struck by "Storm Over Notre Dame de Paris"........that is an incredible image!

I felt the navigation and layout of the site to be very intuitive and easy to use.

Thank you for sharing your work!


----------



## manaheim (Jun 18, 2010)

Not sure if it's just because it's in Ireland and I'm in the US but the load times are REALLY bad...  like almost a minute before I saw an image.

The layout is fine, but honestly kinda home-grown-ish and doesn't smack of being a sharp pro site.

I won't comment on the images.


----------

